

Dear 500 Startups. We hacked passes for your passbooks last night. - thejana
https://joinfun.org/fivehundred

======
archon
I find this page highly annoying.

To actually contribute to the discussion, possible reasons I find this page
highly annoying:

1.) The cutesy startupish language.

2.) It doesn't actually say anything. Ok, you've got my attention. And you've
wasted it, because you haven't told me _why_ you have my attention. Oh, wait,
on a second read-through, I've spotted what you were trying to say.

Frankly, it seems like they're so caught up in design that they've forgotten
to make their message clear. As Aesop said, "Beware, lest you lose the
substance by grasping at the shadow."

~~~
RossDM
Similar impression here. What's up with this trend of using 70px font for
everything and shouting at the reader? Do designers nowadays have their
monitors placed too far away?

------
tomflack
"Why the f*ck should you care?"

If you want to use the word fuck, use the word fuck. Don't take the cowardly
angle of making me think the word while dancing around saying you never
actually used it.

~~~
taw9
Yeah, the vulgarity seems off to me. I love a good curse word here and there,
but you have use them wisely (or else you just sound like a jackass).

~~~
mmahemoff
Considering they're targeting a guy with a proud rep of swearing like a
sailor, I thought that part was quite well played.

~~~
taw9
I reiterate, the usage was off. I could give a fuck, honestly, about bad
language. But when I cuss, it is for a fucking reason.

Get it? I didn't mask anything above with "*" . I fucking committed to it.
Swear like you got a pair, or don't bother.

------
awj
I'm trying hard to not be that snarky jackass guy, but if you truly "live and
breathe design" why is your reasons list full of mystery meat navigation
links?

------
tzs
> "Why the f*ck should you care?"

As far as I can tell from that page, there is no reason I should care. Was
that page meant to be informative in some way?

------
flipstewart
When I pull up the pass in Safari, it says "unlimited beer, chocolate, and
high"

Is that really how you want to promote your start up?

~~~
taw9
That is what the kiddies are into, I guess...

------
ghayes
While I appreciate your novel approach, the phrase "hacked passes" is inapt
for the substance here. "Hacked together" might do better. Otherwise, hats off
for grabbing Dave's attention.

------
tomasien
Whoa they actually took the * out! HN they took your advice!

------
volandovengo
Looks like a nice way to stand out. Good work guys.

